
“I don't own or understand stocks.” - petethomas
https://twitter.com/AnnaKrukCorbin/status/1050478803682775041
======
twtw
I don't understand stocks anymore either, but I own them anyway.

It seems like the original idea of "share in the profits" (i.e. dividends) has
been entirely replaced with "guess which companies will have the most hype in
X years." The role as capital allocation seems have diminished too - it seems
like no one goes public to actually raise money anymore, just to cash out.

Knowledgable Internet, please educate me.

------
leesec
This tweet is not at all about understanding stocks and more about how the
overall state of the economy is not reflected in the lifestyles of the working
class.

The working class does not care if the DOW is up and unemployment is down if
the majority of people are still living paycheck and have to make tough
financial trade-offs daily ( food or gas or doctor ? ).

~~~
dragonwriter
> the overall state of the economy is not reflected in the lifestyles of the
> working class.

The lifestyle of the masses _is_ the overall state of the economy; every thing
else is just (often poor) indirect measures.

------
claydavisss
This is why high schools should teach financial literacy.

If you do not understand what terms "interest", "bond", "stock", "401k",
"mortgage" mean...

------
hourislate
I was at Aldi yesterday. 1 dozen eggs were $0.69. A 3 lb bag of apples was
approx $1.99. Lots of fruit and vegetables at incredibly low prices (Bananas
$0.29 lb). At Sprouts a big head of Green Leaf, Romaine, Red Leaf are all
$1.29, Organic Grass Fed Beef was $3.99 and you can find Ground Beef as cheap
as $0.99 at some stores like Walmart. Roma Tomato's were $0.48 a lb at Walmart
and rBST free Milk was $1.29/Gallon, Avocados were $0.50 each. Chicken livers
were $0.99 a lb.

I have noticed that many prepared Frozen Foods (Pizza, Pancakes, Waffles,
Dinners) were very expensive. Snacks also were very expensive, things like
Chips, Cookies, and Pop. I don't consider them in the food category. I filled
up at Costco for $2.47 a gallon and I get 4% back. I have never lived in a
time when real food was so cheap and plentiful.

You don't have to understand Stocks when you can just invest in a Index Fund.
It would require very little time and effort to learn and you can get started
with just a few dollars.

There are those who really don't have enough, I'm not disputing that. But a
lot of people have more than they think, it's sometimes their lifestyles that
make them feel poor.

------
antidaily
This reminds me of the Simple IRA match no one took part in last year at my
(small) company. Student loans and rent trump free retirement money.

